# 1080i has more than 1080 lines?



## feh (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi folks.

I just had a 622 installed over the weekend. My TV (37" Philips) is capable of 1080i, so that's what the receiver has been configured for.

Out of the box, I noticed that the picture was shifted left, so that there were some pixels at the right side of the screen that weren't being used. Reading the owner's manual for my TV, I found out how to center the picture, so that problem has been addressed.

But I am confused as to why the picture being generated by the 622 seems to be larger than 1376x1080. In its current configuration, the picture is larger than the screen, so that there are some pixels not being displayed around all 4 sides of the screen.

I'm using composite inputs on the TV; is this the result of digital->analog conversion? Can I configure things so that the entire image is displayed on my screen? Is this an issue with the tv, the receiver, or is it "normal"?

Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

This is called "overscan". You probably want to do some research on what exactly that terms means, but basically, it's something which TVs due to avoid leaving any blackness at the edge of the image, even at the expense of any valid information presented there.


----------



## Jolard (Feb 14, 2006)

Isn't 1080i 1920 x 1080? So this would mean a number more vertical lines than 1376. 

That said, like the previous poster indicated, this is likely just overscan, most TV's do it.


----------



## feh (Sep 11, 2006)

Jolard said:


> Isn't 1080i 1920 x 1080? So this would mean a number more vertical lines than 1376.


You are correct; my bad.



> That said, like the previous poster indicated, this is likely just overscan, most TV's do it.


Thanks guys. I'll look into adjusting the tv.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

feh said:


> Thanks guys. I'll look into adjusting the tv.


Please note Philips does not manufacture any 37" models that are 1920x1080p.

*37PF9631D/37 (LCD) = 1366x768p  *_(Firmware update available_09/05/2006)_
*37PF9631D/37B (LCD) = 1366x768p *_(Firmware update available_09/05/2006)_
*37PF9431D/37 (LCD) = 1366x768p* _(Firmware update available_08/18/2006)_*
37PF9431D/37B (LCD) = 1366x768p* _(Firmware update available_08/18/2006)_
*37PF7321D/37 (LCD) = 1366x768p *_(Firmware update available_06/30/2006)_
*37PF7320A/37 (LCD) = 1366x768p *_(Firmware update available_08/03/2006)_

*37FD9954/17* *(Plasma) = 1024x852p (ALiS/HD model)*
*37FD9954/17B* *(Plasma) = 1024x852p (ALiS/HD model*
*37PF9936/37* *(Plasma) = 480x852p (EDTV model)*
*37PF9936/37B* *(Plasma) = 480x852p (EDTV model)*

And there is another way to adjust the screen's master position, but this is in the factory menu and if you do not know what your are doing you could put the display into a Vertical Watchdog protection mode. At this point your display may not be covered under waranty.

Regards,
Jason


----------



## feh (Sep 11, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> Please note Philips does not manufacture any 37" models that are 1920x1080p.
> 
> *37PF9631D/37 (LCD) = 1366x768p  *_(Firmware update available_09/05/2006)_
> *37PF9631D/37B (LCD) = 1366x768p *_(Firmware update available_09/05/2006)_
> ...


I've got the 37PF7320A. I probably should've said it can accept 1080i, rather than display it.

So, if your TV can process 1080, but the physical display is only 768, what format should it be fed for the best picture?


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

You can try both 1080i and 720p, but you will probably get the best image using the 720p. Why? Because that means one less signal conversion. Your box is already converting material from its source (could be 480i, 720p, or 1080i). Your TVs native resolution is 720p, so that should be the best signal to feed it.

BTW, you said you are using composite inputs. Do you mean component? You should have three video cables (Y, Pb, Pr) for HD signal through component cables. If you have only one cable, then you probably are using composite, and you are getting a 480i signal regardless of the HD settings in your 622. Either way, you might find it best to get an HDMI / DVI cable.

Good luck,
Jeff


----------



## feh (Sep 11, 2006)

Rovingbar said:


> You can try both 1080i and 720p, but you will probably get the best image using the 720p. Why? Because that means one less signal conversion. Your box is already converting material from its source (could be 480i, 720p, or 1080i). Your TVs native resolution is 720p, so that should be the best signal to feed it.


Yes, that makes sense. Thanks.



> BTW, you said you are using composite inputs. Do you mean component? You should have three video cables (Y, Pb, Pr) for HD signal through component cables. If you have only one cable, then you probably are using composite, and you are getting a 480i signal regardless of the HD settings in your 622. Either way, you might find it best to get an HDMI / DVI cable.
> 
> Good luck,
> Jeff


Yes, I mean component inputs. I've read that the differences between HDMI/DVI and component is negligible, so for the time being I'm gonna save the cash that would be needed for a good HDMI cable.

Thanks.


----------



## dude2 (May 28, 2006)

You do get way better sound with hdmi. I know I have tried it with my philips crt 51 incher.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

The HDMI output of the 622 does not carry Dolby Digital, which makes it completely useless if you're at all interested in any sort of real home theatre experience and not just "using the TV speakers".

In any case, the conversation is quickly derailing here. Back to the original inquiry... For many TV sets, there is a way to adjust the amount of overscan from within the service menu (but not from within the user menu).


----------



## CricTic (Mar 17, 2006)

dude2 said:


> You do get way better sound with hdmi. I know I have tried it with my philips crt 51 incher.


Actually, you don't.

Unlike the optical out, the HDMI port on the back of the 622 won't output Dolby Digital 5.1, only Dolby 2-channel. The ideal connections to use are HDMI for video and optical for audio.

This likely only matters to you if you have a home theater amp with a 5.1 setup connected. If you're plugging HDMI straight to the TV without an amp, the HDMI audio should be fine.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Rovingbar said:


> You can try both 1080i and 720p, but you will probably get the best image using the 720p. Why? Because that means one less signal conversion. Your box is already converting material from its source (could be 480i, 720p, or 1080i). Your TVs native resolution is 720p, so that should be the best signal to feed it.
> 
> BTW, you said you are using composite inputs. Do you mean component? You should have three video cables (Y, Pb, Pr) for HD signal through component cables. If you have only one cable, then you probably are using composite, and you are getting a 480i signal regardless of the HD settings in your 622. Either way, you might find it best to get an HDMI / DVI cable.
> 
> ...


I agree, well sort of. The display, even though technically it is classified as a 720p unit, it is slightly more. If you set your 622 to max 1080i, then the user's 7320 will scale the image as it needs to. Yes, this does add an extra scaling process, but in reality the display's internal scaler never shuts down even if it supports a Native pass-thru. So that operation would still be resident. Heck, you might even get the extra 48 lines out of it. :lol:

feh, I own both the 9631 and the 9954B, I use 1080i sources on both.

Oh, feh, did you download that new firmware for your display? You have to use a USB drive.


----------



## feh (Sep 11, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> I agree, well sort of. The display, even though technically it is classified as a 720p unit, it is slightly more. If you set your 622 to max 1080i, then the user's 7320 will scale the image as it needs to. Yes, this does add an extra scaling process, but in reality the display's internal scaler never shuts down even if it supports a Native pass-thru. So that operation would still be resident. Heck, you might even get the extra 48 lines out of it. :lol:
> 
> feh, I own both the 9631 and the 9954B, I use 1080i sources on both.
> 
> Oh, feh, did you download that new firmware for your display? You have to use a USB drive.


Yup, I'm running the latest firmware.

I spent some time last night trying to see a difference between 1080i and 720p, and really wasn't able to, so I've got it set to 720p for now, since that's native for the tv.


----------



## jcrobso (Mar 30, 2005)

You should set the output of the 622 to your HDTVs native resolution, 720p or 1080i.
Over scan is hold over from the vacuum tube days, will it ever go away?? John


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

,,


feh said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> I just had a 622 installed over the weekend. My TV (37" Philips) is capable of 1080i, so that's what the receiver has been configured for.
> 
> ...


I expect you meant to say you are using _component_ inputs, that is, if you are are trying to get an HD picture.


----------

